# Word for the day  sanguine



## Josiah (Jun 8, 2015)

sanguine
[sang-gwin] 


adjective
1. cheerfully optimistic, hopeful, or confident:
a sanguine disposition; sanguine expectations.
2. reddish; ruddy:
a sanguine complexion.
3. (in old physiology) having blood as the predominating humor and consequently being ruddy-faced, cheerful, etc.
4. bloody; sanguinary.
5. blood-red; red.

I have never heard this word used in any but the first meaning.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 24, 2015)

Nor have I, very interesting.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2015)

ahhh the word of the day..nice to see it back..

Sanguine...I love this word, seen it written down many , many times, but I don't think I've ever heard it used in conversation, certainly not by me..


----------



## imp (Jun 24, 2015)

A similar word, which I, and likely many others, have always misused, and misunderstood:   Facetious.  Off the top of your head, what have you always thought it meant?   imp


----------

